# Winter tire size : 225/45/18 vs 225/40/18?



## vvhiskey (May 24, 2015)

I'm looking to get my winter wheel/tire package put together this week and could use some input in terms of tire size. It seems many S3 owners have gone with 225/40/18s for a winter tire size but has anyone gone with 225/45/18? There are considerable more tire options at 225/45/18 so would rather go that route if possible. If you have a 225/45/18 winter setup I would appreciate your thoughts. 

Halp!


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

vvhiskey said:


> I'm looking to get my winter wheel/tire package put together this week and could use some input in terms of tire size. It seems many S3 owners have gone with 225/40/18s for a winter tire size but has anyone gone with 225/45/18? There are considerable more tire options at 225/45/18 so would rather go that route if possible. If you have a 225/45/18 winter setup I would appreciate your thoughts.
> 
> Halp!


That's one of tirerack's recommended sizes for a winter package on the S3, so I'd imagine it would work - they're pretty good about only recommending things they've test fitted.


----------



## Audimobile (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes, I got the 225/45/18 Dunlop SP Winter Sport 4D from Tire Rack last winter. Absolutely no issues. Here is the thread where it is discussed a bit. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7090420-Monsoon-S3-in-Seattle


----------



## vvhiskey (May 24, 2015)

Thanks guys, very helpful. Just wanted confirmation the 225/45 would fit without issues.


----------

